# Down River Equipment's Fall Sale and Boat Swap



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Our Fall Sale and Boat Swap starts Friday morning at 10:00. We have some good used/demo boats and a few demo frames. There are tons of great deals in store and online. We will also be doing raffles each day including a Grand Prize Drawing on Sunday for a $500 Gift Certificate.

The used boats can be viewed on our website starting around 8:00pm this evening.

Events | Down River Equipment Company


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Used/Demo boats are up - Shop | Down River Equipment Company

Sale prices are live - Down River Equipment Company | Quality Rafts, Catarafts, Kayaks, and All the River Gear You Need

20%-40% off apparel including 20% off Kokatat Idol Dry Suits (extremely limited stock)
Shop | Down River Equipment Company Shop | Down River Equipment Company

15% off Watershed Dry Bags - Shop | Down River Equipment Company

20%-25% off all Oars, blades, paddles, and oar accessories - Shop | Down River Equipment Company

20% off all PFD's including Astral Limited Edition - Shop | Down River Equipment Company

All sale prices limited to stock on hand, so get it while the getting is good.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Used boats have been marked down to their Sunday price. There are some good deals to be had - Shop | Down River Equipment Company including a nice little "starter" package for $1800 - Product Page | Down River Equipment Company
Also, we are having our Grand Price raffle drawing today at 1:30. We are giving away a $500 Gift Certificate! - Events | Down River Equipment Company


----------

